# Your chance to answer the anti brigade.



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

As some of you already know, the APA are trying to cause their usual trouble and stop shows going ahead. They have made an article for the Surrey Herald and outlined their lies for everyone to read.
Except this time the news papers want our side of the argument. 
They would like to speak with you guys for your point of view (especially lizard and tort people)
if you want your say on the subject here's the addy and phone number
[email protected]
07810 813 872
so get onto it now and get your views across. And please try and sound rational and not like a ranting lunatic. Lol


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Bu
p to the top get phoning or emailing


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Free Bumpage :no1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

And another  Could this not be made a sticky?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> And another  Could this not be made a sticky?


It only needs to be kept at the top for a day or two so everyone has a chance to say their bit. Reasons why they are doing the best for their animals etc. Just read the APA website statement and then comment via email to the addy above. It can only help our newspaper reply to them.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Bump to the top. 
Get protesting guys. 
Save your hobby before the antis resign it to the history books.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Never mind think I found it!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

How soon before this article goes out?

Gordon


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

I just dropped them a email.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Natrix said:


> How soon before this article goes out?
> 
> Gordon


Should go out in a day or two. If anyone sees it, post it up.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Bump, I want to see this.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Has this article gone out yet?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Dunno...... I might have to give Hilary a bell and see what happened...


----------

